# Electric hunting vehicles



## Archer One

Happy holidays guys,
I’m looking into buying an electric hunting vehicle. I have heard good reviews and bad which is typical of anything.
The one thing I do wonder about is the motor  getting wet and are they limited slip or can you lock rear end if not 4 wheel drive
If you own a beast please fill me in on it also
Thanks


----------



## valiant

Get a 48v club car or ezgo golf cart. Add 4” lift & mud tires & you are ready to go!! Mine will go where I wouldn’t dare take my 4x4 truck!! I’ve never had it stuck! About $4.000 will get you fixed up good!


----------



## NiteHunter

I've had them all and I just purchased a new 72 volt Ez Go. It is unbelievable on the run time. I've only charged it twice all season. It's by far the best cart I've had.


----------



## 4HAND

72 V. Wow! Mine's a 48V. I'll bet you do get a lot of run time. Didn't know there was a 72V!


----------



## tbrown913

How much are you willing to spend? What is the ground like 75% of the time you will be using it? Where you currently hunt/live/own how much mud do you have? 

Buy a vehicle for what you will do the most with. Most hunters in Georgia dont even need a lift kit on an ezgo. My dad bought one of those giant bad boy gas powered vehicles. It's amazing. It goes through mud, creeks, mountain hills, and will pull a f250 out of a muddy ditch. He also could have saved 20k or more and bought a gas golf cart with a lift and grippy tires since he rarely ventured out in rain/ really wet conditions.  If you hunt where you will drive less than 3 miles a day, and have an established road system, just get the golf cart!


----------



## Firebug80

I purchased a 48volt Beast in 2013. It has limited slip but I was questionable about it not having 4-wheel drive. The guys in Eastman could have easily taken my money and given me a 4x4, but instead, he told me to try it out and if I found I really needed it then I could bring it back and he’d install 4x4. I honestly have not needed it. I love the cart and the customer service that they provide has been spot on!  Five years on original batteries, but did notice this year that I will need to replace them before next hunting season. This cart is used daily on the farm, even outside of hunting season. If it burns up tomorrow, I’ve definitely gotten my money’s worth and I will be buying another in the next two years so I can pass this one down to my son.


----------



## Milkman

An electric golf cart can be a multipurpose tool. 

This one is lifted, has a high torque motor, and 500 amp controller. It works good for a hunting buggy and is grandkid proof to boot. 

I have knobby tires on the back now.


----------



## releehweoj

Milkman said:


> An electric golf cart can be a multipurpose tool.
> 
> This one is lifted, has a high torque motor, and 500 amp controller. It works good for a hunting buggy and is grandkid proof to boot.
> 
> I have knobby tires on the back now.



This^^^

Plus they are easy to work on and relatively cheap to have repaired.


----------



## tbrown913

Firebug80 said:


> I purchased a 48volt Beast in 2013. It has limited slip but I was questionable about it not having 4-wheel drive. The guys in Eastman could have easily taken my money and given me a 4x4, but instead, he told me to try it out and if I found I really needed it then I could bring it back and he’d install 4x4. I honestly have not needed it. I love the cart and the customer service that they provide has been spot on!  Five years on original batteries, but did notice this year that I will need to replace them before next hunting season. This cart is used daily on the farm, even outside of hunting season. If it burns up tomorrow, I’ve definitely gotten my money’s worth and I will be buying another in the next two years so I can pass this one down to my son.




Not trying to derail the thread but I saw Sam's club has Duracell batteries $25 off if the sale hasn't ended. Their marine deep cycle is the best trolling motor out there.


----------



## mcduck

I have an ez go with 11.5 horse motor 600 amp controller lift aggressive tires and 48 volt. They have their purpose, light work and hunting. Heavy work and hauling a lot of feed or people go side by side not a golf cart. If you know what they will do you'll be happy, but they definitely have limitations.


----------



## Beagler282

My 48 volt Ezgo RXV is best purchase I've made. After 4 yrs it's still going strong on the same batteries. We use it regularly.


----------



## talisman

I enjoy my bad boy buggy


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Bought a 2013 48v RXV off one of the golf cart return lots in Augusta last summer, added 20 inch knobby tires, new trojan batteries and a few other items.  2 hunting seasons and alot of use during summer in the neighborhood and it has been nice to have for sure.  I have a Honda 4 wheeler for heavy use, but for stealthy hunting, a electric cart is hard to beat.  I have little over 4k in it with the additions.  Before and After pictures.


----------



## Triple C

Most used vehicle on our place.  Love mine.  Been going strong since 2012.  Replaced batteries about 6 months ago.  If you go off road into any type bog / mud u will need 4WD.  If using on interior/logging roads then prolly won't need 4WD.  I've got locking rear and 4WD.  99% of time it's 2WD.  But 1% it's a flip of the switch for 4WD and much needed on the 1%.  Watkinsville Golf Carts builds a solid 4WD electric cart with locking rear n 2 speed tranny.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

NiteHunter said:


> I've had them all and I just purchased a new 72 volt Ez Go. It is unbelievable on the run time. I've only charged it twice all season. It's by far the best cart I've had.



Didn't know they made a 72 volt, I bet that is nice.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I like them except for one thing. Seems like every single time you need it, it's dead. And takes forever to charge. If I had ten dollars for every time I've limped back into camp at .5mph with one guy walking behind and pushing up the hills, I could buy something that didn't run on durn batteries and will run when you need it.


----------



## 4HAND

Anyone know approximate cost to convert to 4WD?


----------



## Triple C

4HAND said:


> Anyone know approximate cost to convert to 4WD?


4HAND...Watklinsville Golf Carts is a distributor for the Renegade 4WD kits.  They also do the conversions.


----------



## Milkman

NCHillbilly said:


> I like them except for one thing. Seems like every single time you need it, it's dead. And takes forever to charge. If I had ten dollars for every time I've limped back into camp at .5mph with one guy walking behind and pushing up the hills, I could buy something that didn't run on durn batteries and will run when you need it.



You need a state of charge meter. Then you know if it’s getting low on voltage.


----------



## Nicodemus

I can`t wait for this one to finally wear out so I can get another one just like it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Milkman said:


> You need a state of charge meter. Then you know if it’s getting low on voltage.


They all had them. It just tells you what you already know-it’s gonna go dead on the way back to camp.


----------



## transfixer

Milkman said:


> You need a state of charge meter. Then you know if it’s getting low on voltage.


 
   And it helps if its the digital one,  not the series of bars,  you can monitor it a lot closer with the digital one.   For example,  they recommend not discharging a set of batteries below 50% charge to get the maximum life out of them,  on my 48v cart ,  50% is 48.4 volts,  I know that sounds like fully charged,  but its not,   fully charged is usually close to 52 volts.


----------



## Milkman

Mine is 36 volt. I know for a fact it will go over 10 miles on a charge.


----------



## NCHillbilly

The last one I used was a 36 volt. The digital meter would say 36 when you left camp for the other end of the farm, and would say about 18 when you got back. Going 1/2 mph pushing with your other foot like fred flintstone. If you don’t have any mud, soft dirt or hills, and you weigh about 75 lbs, it might be all right.


----------



## 00Beau

Love my 48 volt Beast, but Daughter and son in law got a Custom built 48 volt Cart in Bethlehem a good bit cheaper. Mine is 2wd and only been stuck once, and it was my fault being lazy! Just replaced my batteries, they lasted 6 years , they last a long time on run time.


----------



## Washtub

NCHillbilly said:


> The last one I used was a 36 volt. The digital meter would say 36 when you left camp for the other end of the farm, and would say about 18 when you got back. Going 1/2 mph pushing with your other foot like fred flintstone. If you don’t have any mud, soft dirt or hills, and you weigh about 75 lbs, it might be all right.




Get the right setup and you won’t have to do this. My previous cart was a 36V with stock motor and I pushed and peddled my way back to camp as you described many times. I’ve since converted my cart to a 48V with high torque motor and upgraded controller and solenoid. There is NO comparison between the two. My cart now runs and pulls like a freight train!  A basic stock cart(motor, controller, etc...) is not built for hunting and will give you problems. Spend the extra money and have it built correctly and you will be very happy.


----------



## transfixer

NCHillbilly said:


> The last one I used was a 36 volt. The digital meter would say 36 when you left camp for the other end of the farm, and would say about 18 when you got back. Going 1/2 mph pushing with your other foot like fred flintstone. If you don’t have any mud, soft dirt or hills, and you weigh about 75 lbs, it might be all right.



      Sounds like you just had a set of batteries that were at the end of their lifespan,  or maybe the charger being used wasn't charging correctly ?  If the batteries were fully charged they should have been reading right around 38volts,   My 48volt cart usually reads 51.2 or 51.3 volts after removing it from the charger,  I used it for 4 days over thanksgiving,  approximately 10 or 11 miles,  and when I left to come home it was reading 48.6volts.  Good quality batteries and cables mean everything on an electric cart


----------



## NCHillbilly

transfixer said:


> Sounds like you just had a set of batteries that were at the end of their lifespan,  or maybe the charger being used wasn't charging correctly ?  If the batteries were fully charged they should have been reading right around 38volts,   My 48volt cart usually reads 51.2 or 51.3 volts after removing it from the charger,  I used it for 4 days over thanksgiving,  approximately 10 or 11 miles,  and when I left to come home it was reading 48.6volts.  Good quality batteries and cables mean everything on an electric cart


My experience is with three or four different electric carts. One of them a really expensive one. Batteries were changed. All of them stayed dead half the time, and always seemed to be dead when you needed it to haul a deer out or something. You don't have to charge an internal combustion engine overnight. 

I think a lot of it involves what kind of terrain you use them on, also.


----------



## BeerThirty

My father in law has an electric 4x4 UTV on our hunting property in central WI.  After using it for a few years, I have mixed reviews.  Obviously one of the major benefits is that they are super quiet.  A full size UTV barely makes no more noise than a group of hunters walking quietly down a trail.  Also, it never ceases to amaze me how powerful that thing is for being electric.  It crawls itself out of the deepest ruts now matter how  much over gross we weigh it down and beat it.

Now the bad: constantly having electric and/or charging problems.  We hunt a fairly wet, marshy area and we always seem to have reliability issues.  Something is always getting wet and shorting out, or electrical components breaking.  That or battery issues.  I would suggest a solar power charging bank/maintainer to keep it topped off. 

We are thankful to have a gas-powered Sportsman 500 as a backup that has saved us when the electric UTV goes down.


----------



## transfixer

NCHillbilly said:


> My experience is with three or four different electric carts. One of them a really expensive one. Batteries were changed. All of them stayed dead half the time, and always seemed to be dead when you needed it to haul a deer out or something. You don't have to charge an internal combustion engine overnight.
> 
> I think a lot of it involves what kind of terrain you use them on, also.



    Very hilly terrain will put more of a strain on the system, and pull more amps,  that is true,  I hunt in N.E. Ga,  not flat,  more like rolling hills,   sounds like milkman, Triple C , BD or I need to take you for a ride in one of our carts !  

   Mine isn't expensive,  I picked it up on CL for $1500, already lifted,  spent $700 on batteries, couple hundred on 2ga cables, and another $400 or so on upgrading the controller and heavy duty solenoid,   all together less than $3000.   Best money I've spent in a long time !


----------



## Milkman

I was on vacation in November hunting, carried my cart to the woods and used it for 9 days straight. Several miles of travel. Didn’t need to charge it during those days. 
We drive up on deer all the time in that thing.


----------



## msdins

I love my 36V Club Car, has a 6" lift, 14" wheels, 23" tires on it and has tamed every hill my Banks Co lease has to throw at it. Most people really underestimate what these carts will do. One of our gates is in a cow pasture right where the 40+ cows feed, you can imagine how slick it gets there with a little rain, and I went through with ease.


----------



## Core Lokt

I have an ezgo XRT 850 with gas motor. I have eased right by deer with it and I don't have to worry about batteries. 

Keep in mind ezgo is the only cart that has an all aluminum frame, won't rust out.

Good luck


----------



## Nicodemus

Core Lokt said:


> I have an ezgo XRT 850 with gas motor. I have eased right by deer with it and I don't have to worry about batteries.
> 
> Keep in mind ezgo is the only cart that has an all aluminum frame, won't rust out.
> 
> Good luck



My Club Car Precedent pictured above has an all aluminum frame.


----------



## msdins

Core Lokt said:


> I have an ezgo XRT 850 with gas motor. I have eased right by deer with it and I don't have to worry about batteries.
> 
> Keep in mind ezgo is the only cart that has an all aluminum frame, won't rust out.
> 
> Good luck



Not so sure about that statement, my Club Car is all aluminum. 

https://wheelzllc.com/blogs/golf-cart-news/172146759-pros-cons-club-car-vs-ezgo-golf-carts

*EZGO CONS*

*They are constructed with a steel frame, which quickly erodes in Southern, humid states or coastal areas.*
EZGOs do not perform as well on hilly terrain or with heavy loads unless controller and cables are upgraded.
Older EZGO carts were built with GE Motors that are not known to perform well.
The forward / reverse shifter is short and many users complain. Luckily, there is a fix.

*CLUB CAR PROS*

Club Cars are great for hunting vehicles and require very few upgrades to hit the woods.
They handle well on hilly terrain.
They offer power in various terrains.
Club Car golf carts are known for high quality steering.
The stock motors are high quality and run strong.
*Club Car comes standard with a light weight aluminum frame that will not rust.*
They offer smooth suspension systems.
Club Car golf carts, when well maintained, will last for over twenty years.
Parts are readily available.


----------



## transfixer

Core Lokt said:


> I have an ezgo XRT 850 with gas motor. I have eased right by deer with it and I don't have to worry about batteries.
> 
> Keep in mind ezgo is the only cart that has an all aluminum frame, won't rust out.
> 
> Good luck


 
    Club Cars have all aluminum frames,  far as I know they've always had ,  older EZGo's used to be steel frames,  not sure when they changed.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Milkman said:


> I was on vacation in November hunting, carried my cart to the woods and used it for 9 days straight. Several miles of travel. Didn’t need to charge it during those days.
> We drive up on deer all the time in that thing.


We never got one full day out of four different electric carts.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> We never got one full day out of four different electric carts.




You had lemons. Seriously. I use mine hard, and since I have a bad leg and can`t walk like I could as a young man, I have to put my trust in my "buggy". If mine lets me down, I`m in a bad mess. You need to try a better piece of equipment.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> You had lemons. Seriously. I use mine hard, and since I have a bad leg and can`t walk like I could as a young man, I have to put my trust in my "buggy". If mine lets me down, I`m in a bad mess. You need to try a better piece of equipment.


I keep hearing that, but every single electric cart I've ever used has been the same. Club Car, EZGo, and the expensive Bad Boy buggy-Great on pavement or flat, dry ground, but dead in a hurry in mud and hills. Like drive to the far end of a hundred-acre tract and back with two people in it up and down a few hills and a few mudholes, and it's dead dead dead. Then takes hours to get it charged enough to run again. I have just gave up on them.


----------



## Triple C

NCHillbilly said:


> We never got one full day out of four different electric carts.


Yet to have 1 bad day out of 1 cart since 2013.  Batteries finally died this past spring and replaced em for 1st time.  Goes anywhere my diesel ranger will go and runs all day on a single charge.  Got a lot of bottom land and 4WD is a must for off road use.  Flip of a switch and it's 4WD.  We run pretty much everything on the farm from 4 wheelers to side by side.  All have their purpose.  But 80% of what I drive is the electric buggy.  Never needs gas and has yet to leave me stranded. If and when it ever dies I'll get me another electric.


----------



## MFOSTER

If money no object,Polaris electric 48 volt,I have a beast 2 wd that I’m satisfied with,but the Polaris has independent suspension with about 35 mile range


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> I keep hearing that, but every single electric cart I've ever used has been the same. Club Car, EZGo, and the expensive Bad Boy buggy-Great on pavement or flat, dry ground, but dead in a hurry in mud and hills. Like drive to the far end of a hundred-acre tract and back with two people in it up and down a few hills and a few mudholes, and it's dead dead dead. Then takes hours to get it charged enough to run again. I have just gave up on them.




I wouldn`t give you a wore out prismatic basalt blade for a Bad Boy. Can`t speak for an EZ Go, but like I said, I trust my Club Car with my bad leg. And I use it hard. In South Georgia swamps.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t give you a wore out prismatic basalt blade for a Bad Boy. Can`t speak for an EZ Go, but like I said, I trust my Club Car with my bad leg. And I use it hard. In South Georgia swamps.


I wish I could find one like that, because they're quiet and cheap to run. But I haven't used an electric buggy yet that I would trust to get me to the mailbox and back without going dead.


----------



## Milkman

NCHillbilly said:


> I wish I could find one like that, because they're quiet and cheap to run. But I haven't used an electric buggy yet that I would trust to get me to the mailbox and back without going dead.



What you described is less distance than an 18 hole golf course. You must have had worn out machines.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Milkman said:


> What you described is less distance than an 18 hole golf course. You must have had worn out machines.


Most 18-hole golf courses don't have sticky red clay mud roads and steep hills. They have little paved paths, and are fairly level.


----------



## Milkman

NCHillbilly said:


> Most 18-hole golf courses don't have sticky red clay mud roads and steep hills. They have little paved paths, and are fairly level.



So you think us with electric carts hunt where the access roads and paths are paved and creeks/swamps are bridged ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Milkman said:


> So you think us with electric carts hunt where the access roads and paths are paved and creeks/swamps are bridged ?


I don't know, all I'm saying is that I have used four or five electric carts over the years. All of them stayed dead half the time. I have also used several internal combustion carts. None of them ever went dead.


----------



## Nicodemus

I dadgum sure don`t hunt golf course type terrain.


----------



## 4HAND

Man that converting a golf cart to 4x4 looks expensive!


----------



## NiteHunter

Here's my 72 volt Ez Go. It's by far the best electric cart I've ever owned. I would recommend it over anything I've had in the past.


----------



## Core Lokt

Not sure why I typed ezgo….. I have a club car LOL.


----------



## 4HAND

NiteHunter said:


> Here's my 72 volt Ez Go. It's by far the best electric cart I've ever owned. I would recommend it over anything I've had in the past.


Sweet!
Is it 4x4?


----------



## Firebug80

tbrown913 said:


> Not trying to derail the thread but I saw Sam's club has Duracell batteries $25 off if the sale hasn't ended. Their marine deep cycle is the best trolling motor out there.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## grady white

Nicodemus said:


> My Club Car Precedent pictured above has an all aluminum frame.



a Club Car Precedent is hard to beat, they cost a little more than other carts but worth it  ...great cart and the aluminum frame is a big plus ...the batteries in my precedent are three years old and it's never let me down , they key is to never let the cart get below 48.4 volts if its a 48 volt system , 50.9 is fully charged , running it below 48.4 volts before re charging will damage the batteries ...spend the extra money on Trojan batteries and keep the cart charged at all times and a good set of Trojans will last many years as long as you never let the water levels get below the plates. I have never needed 4wd on mine , I did eventually add a 500 amp Alltrax XCT controller and an Admiral A4 high torque motor ...never even comes close to overheating the motor... no better way to hunt farm land while being quiet !


----------



## grady white

this is best money you can spend on a cart ...use it when the big charger shuts off and it will maintain the batteries ..keep the batteries charged and used distilled water only they won't let you down.

https://www.amazon.com/Granite-Digital-Battery-2365-48-Maintainer/dp/B002HGFRNU


----------



## NiteHunter

4HAND said:


> Sweet!
> Is it 4x4?


No sir it's just 2 wheel drive.


----------



## grady white

https://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-4...=8-3&keywords=golf+cart+digital+voltage+meter

install one of these in the dash and you will never have to guess where the state of charge is at.


----------



## transfixer

grady white said:


> this is best money you can spend on a cart ...use it when the big charger shuts off and it will maintain the batteries ..keep the batteries charged and used distilled water only they won't let you down.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Granite-Digital-Battery-2365-48-Maintainer/dp/B002HGFRNU



   I whole heartedly agree !  I have one of those and keep it hooked it when I'm not using the cart,  after the initial recharge using the CC charger of course.


----------



## grady white

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t give you a wore out prismatic basalt blade for a Bad Boy. Can`t speak for an EZ Go, but like I said, I trust my Club Car with my bad leg. And I use it hard. In South Georgia swamps.



x2 on the bad boys ...they have a lot of 4wd problems and very overpriced , you can buy a good used precedent off the golf course and do just a few minor upgrades and have a cart that is much more reliable than a bad boy at half the price !


----------



## grady white

transfixer said:


> I whole heartedly agree !  I have one of those and keep it hooked it when I'm not using the cart,  after the initial recharge using the CC charger of course.



yes sir ..a great little unit for the money especially when a set of batteries is almost $700.00


----------



## mcduck

NCHillbilly said:


> I like them except for one thing. Seems like every single time you need it, it's dead. And takes forever to charge. If I had ten dollars for every time I've limped back into camp at .5mph with one guy walking behind and pushing up the hills, I could buy something that didn't run on durn batteries and will run when you need it.


AMEN!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

After reading this. I’m thinking about turning the lease into a golf course in the off season. Get nice paths. 18 holes in the summer. 18 stands in the fall. ?


----------



## Dub

4HAND said:


> Man that converting a golf cart to 4x4 looks expensive!




It does.


A come-a-long and a cable would be all I’d likely need.


----------



## sleepr71

A lifted 2wd with some 22-24” mud tires,and a winch will go most places a 4 wheeler will. They will get hung up crossing ditches,and in DEEP mud holes..unlike a 4-wheeler. Advantages are the quietness,and you can ride up to 4 people. They have amazing traction(compared to a 4-wheeler)..I guess due to the weight of the batteries over rear tires. I like mine,it has its purpose,and limitations...like any other tool ?


----------



## Triple C

sleepr71 said:


> I like mine. It has its purpose, and limitations...like any other tool ?



Pretty much says it all.


----------



## mossyhorn

Well. I’ve got to chime in. I’m one of owners of the Beast. All electric golf carts are pretty much same out of factory  They come with 2.5 to 3 hp motor and 300 amp controller. Yes ezgo has steel frame and club car has aluminum frame. All have steel bolts holding most every part on the frame so they all erode over time prolly 20 years unless on a salt beach. Do not buy series carts. FNR handle at knees you will be replacing the assembly even if you upgrade the kit( cannot handle heat) buy push button FNR but not DCS model ezgo. There not made to lift. Nowadays most chargers are smart charge no training batteries just plug in and will charge as needed. For power upgrade motor controller and cables to handle heat. Also if adding big torque motors change factory hubs to the stronger steel hubs or you will be stripping out hubs. Better batteries longer run time. Now they even have programmers that allow you to set speed torque and brakes for your liking and this will determine amps you are drawing and so also affects run time. I sell ezgo, club car, Yamaha and like I said all basically same except what I have explained.  The other option is get a Beast and all the work is done! Lol.


----------



## sleepr71

Mossy horn, do you have a preferred motor & controller ? I assume we are talking “ high torque” motor since most of us run bigger/taller tires? On average...how much money are we talking? Thanks!


----------



## mossyhorn

Yes. We using the navitas controller and d&d motor. We have our own programming so both devices will not over heat and navitas has a great on the fly programmer that allows you to set speed brakes and torque with turn of a dial. All adjusting can be done while riding in the field and lockable for turning speed down for young kids. Pretty neat. With 48v controller 600amp and motor 16hp. Ted


----------



## mossyhorn

Price is $699 controller, $799 motor,  otf around a $100


----------



## transfixer

mossyhorn said:


> . Do not buy series carts. .



 Curious as to why you say don't buy series carts ?   I've always been told series wound motors were better suited for off road use,  as opposed to regen/sepex motors,   the way they are wound is supposed to be capable of producing more torque, and less heat at slower speeds ?


----------



## mossyhorn

Series has a FNR assembly which has to be upgraded to hd kit which cost $200 and that will still overheat. Also with series carts, they come 6 ga wire where push button FNR comes 4 ga. Series carts require about 15-20 ft of more cable ( going to the FNR kit)which has to be upgraded and can also overheat there too. Push button FNR do not have board copper or switches so less chance of future problems. I’ve lifted so many that if you do a lot these figures can add up but if just doing one may never have a problem but I just don’t want to take a chance. Ted


----------



## NiteHunter

Mossyhorn is spot on. I have picked his and his brothers brain about carts. I had one of the first 36 volt Beasts a long time ago. It was a good cart in it's day.


----------



## AliBubba

I was reading and thinking that now that deer hunting is winding down, in spring for turkey hunting when gates are closed in WMAs, is it ok/legal to use an electric assist bike to get around?


----------



## mossyhorn

Idk but those electric vehicles are the cats meow when it comes to turkey hunting!


----------



## ucfireman

Anyone use one of these or have thoughts? Beside Hillbilly, I know you don't like electric carts LOL
*Truckster 72v Electric 1200 with Dump Bed!*
*Made by EZ-Go.*
*




*


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Resurrecting an old thread...anyone have the EZ-GO Express 4x4 72V?  Same model that Bass Pro sells too...curious about experience with them.


----------



## Nicodemus

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t wait for this one to finally wear out so I can get another one just like it.
> View attachment 951682View attachment 951683





Update. I traded that old buggy pictured above, for a new model this past December.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

What are the specs / details on this one?


----------



## Nicodemus

KS Bow Hunter said:


> What are the specs / details on this one?




It`s a 48 volt 2wd. It has 6 batteries with the new Flow-Rite water filling system.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a 48 volt 2wd. It has 6 batteries with the new Flow-Rite water filling system.



Pretty sweet looking rig!


----------



## Nicodemus

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Pretty sweet looking rig!




Thanks. It gets me through the swamps around here really good.


----------



## bfriendly

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. It gets me through the swamps around here really good.



In style too...that thing is SWEEET!


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's a good looking ride, Nic!


----------



## JustUs4All

Well, there went my mental picture of a grizzled old veteran swamper slippin through the thick stuff in his buckskins and high top moccasins.  LOL


----------



## Nicodemus

JustUs4All said:


> Well, there went my mental picture of a grizzled old veteran swamper slippin through the thick stuff in his buckskins and high top moccasins.  LOL




I used to, but those days of glory and adventure are long gone now.....


----------



## JustUs4All

Shot out like the rest of us!


----------



## antharper

I just got this one on a trade ( day of labor ) the lady said it didn’t work . After inspecting the batteries are 15 years old , same as cart . And the frame batteries were in was rusted pretty good , I got it all cut out and replaced, got to get new batteries and gonna put a lift kit on it and tires and hopefully that’s all !


----------



## OleCountryBoy

I had a few electric carts, they do just fine if you don't have steep hills, bad sandy hills or bad mud.  Also, getting that buck out of the creek bottom, still gonna need a 4-wheeler most of the time.


----------



## mcduck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Resurrecting an old thread...anyone have the EZ-GO Express 4x4 72V?  Same model that Bass Pro sells too...curious about experience with them.



I test drove one a month or so ago, wow is all I have to say. 11,000.00 but it will put my built cart to shame.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

mcduck said:


> I test drove one a month or so ago, wow is all I have to say. 11,000.00 but it will put my built cart to shame.



Yeah not cheap but 4x4 and all the fixins' is nice...


----------



## davidhelmly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yeah not cheap but 4x4 and all the fixins' is nice...


It's also a AC setup which is far superior to a DC one. I've got a DC cart and my BIL has an AC, both are 48 volt and there is no comparison, the range, torque and speed of his is worlds apart from mine.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

davidhelmly said:


> It's also a AC setup which is far superior to a DC one. I've got a DC cart and my BIL has an AC, both are 48 volt and there is no comparison, the range, torque and speed of his is worlds apart from mine.



That's good to know...they do not do a great job of detailing the specs online, and the dealer I talked to hasn't sold many of them so he isn't in the know...


----------



## davidhelmly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That's good to know...they do not do a great job of detailing the specs online, and the dealer I talked to hasn't sold many of them so he isn't in the know...


If I ever buy another cart it will definitely be AC!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

davidhelmly said:


> If I ever buy another cart it will definitely be AC!!



Thanks David.  Let's connect on your property before the season...I'll bring mine down when it arrives!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

So I ordered the 4x4 Express, and expect to have it in a few weeks...pretty psyched...anyone have any experience with folding trailers that fit in the garage?  I'm looking at various units...can't decide on small and compact or bigger for other things...I really don't have a place to store one in town...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter




----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Basically that unit, with a roof, winch, windshield, lights, and gun boots...


----------



## buckmanmike

Those Leds on the roof would not last long where I drive my cart. Nice cart though. Give us a report after you get it.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

OleCountryBoy said:


> I had a few electric carts, they do just fine if you don't have steep hills, bad sandy hills or bad mud.  Also, getting that buck out of the creek bottom, still gonna need a 4-wheeler most of the time.



Yeah this is the best of both worlds...it is electric and quiet, but it is 72V AC and 4 wheel drive, and can tow 1000 lbs.  Much stouter and more torque than a typical cart...so the hills, mud, sand etc. should not be an issue...still not as robust as maybe a gas engine for some things, but should be a couple of clicks above a typical lifted 2WD cart...the 72V AC system is pretty robust!


----------



## transfixer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yeah this is the best of both worlds...it is electric and quiet, but it is 72V AC and 4 wheel drive, and can tow 1000 lbs.  Much stouter and more torque than a typical cart...so the hills, mud, sand etc. should not be an issue...still not as robust as maybe a gas engine for some things, but should be a couple of clicks above a typical lifted 2WD cart...the 72V AC system is pretty robust!



   Did they give you a range estimate ?  on how far you can go between charges ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

transfixer said:


> Did they give you a range estimate ?  on how far you can go between charges ?



It depends on a lot of factors like temp, terrain, etc. as you know but the AC motors are supposed to be 25% more efficient/25% more range.  If you drive it on the turtle setting it is supposed to be 24 miles or so...if you use the high speed mode (which I won't most of the time) it drops to 16 miles or so...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

transfixer said:


> Did they give you a range estimate ?  on how far you can go between charges ?



Also, depends on how much you use the winch and lights...pretty sure those light bars and winch will draw down the batteries...it does have a regenerative braking system...


----------



## Milkman

Some folks are putting on board generators now that allows charging anywhere. Frogs Carts at Covington is where I saw that on the website.


----------



## transfixer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It depends on a lot of factors like temp, terrain, etc. as you know but the AC motors are supposed to be 25% more efficient/25% more range.  If you drive it on the turtle setting it is supposed to be 24 miles or so...if you use the high speed mode (which I won't most of the time) it drops to 16 miles or so...



   Thats not bad at all,  I can get about 11 or 12 miles out of my 99 48volt cart,  putting around on my hunting lease,  thats slow to medium speed,  with some moderate hills thrown in.    I have led lights on mine,  which I run off of a seperate battery in the back compartment,  I have a warn 12v winch I took off my atv,  but have decided not to mount it on the golf cart,  unless I rig it up to a hoist to lift and load deer into the back box,  still working on that .


----------



## transfixer

Milkman said:


> Some folks are putting on board generators now that allows charging anywhere. Frogs Carts at Covington is where I saw that on the website.



   I bought one of the Ryobi 2300 generators last year,  mainly for charging the cart when I spend multiple days in the woods,  works great and is very quiet,  but I just keep it where I can move it around.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

transfixer said:


> Thats not bad at all,  I can get about 11 or 12 miles out of my 99 48volt cart,  putting around on my hunting lease,  thats slow to medium speed,  with some moderate hills thrown in.    I have led lights on mine,  which I run off of a seperate battery in the back compartment,  I have a warn 12v winch I took off my atv,  but have decided not to mount it on the golf cart,  unless I rig it up to a hoist to lift and load deer into the back box,  still working on that .



I was wondering about putting the lights on a separate battery...you just charge that separately?


----------



## brownceluse

I bought electric golf cart last year. Put new batteries and lift kit etc. it was awesome just to drive and hunt out of. I’d charge in between hunts. But, my needs don’t line up with electric..... I just bought a Gator to fill feeders and to be honest that’ll be what I hunt out most likely this season. Cold weather, mud hills and weight just kills the batteries. Not worth the hassle to me. Keep us posted how the AC model holds up this season and keep us posted.


----------



## transfixer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I was wondering about putting the lights on a separate battery...you just charge that separately?



  Yes,   I have it mounted in the little area below the bed on my cart, and use a 12v trickle charger to charge it,   that way I can use the lights however long I want without taking any power from my pack


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Milkman said:


> Some folks are putting on board generators now that allows charging anywhere. Frogs Carts at Covington is where I saw that on the website.



Yeah for me kind of defeats the purpose of electric, but nice to be able to charge on board too...I looked at the Hunt-EV units but they are SO EXPENSIVE...


----------



## Milkman

But the generator could serve other purposes as well at camp


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yeah I will have a generator at camp, I just mean hauling the generator around and running it to power the vehicle is nice for extending range or one way trips but to slip in and out for deer and turkey I don't care for it...


----------



## mcduck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yeah I will have a generator at camp, I just mean hauling the generator around and running it to power the vehicle is nice for extending range or one way trips but to slip in and out for deer and turkey I don't care for it...



Keep us updated on how the unit handles this season.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

mcduck said:


> Keep us updated on how the unit handles this season.



Will do.  Trying to find a good trailer right now...


----------



## transfixer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Will do.  Trying to find a good trailer right now...



You can probably do with a 6 x 10 if you're only carrying the cart,   I ended up going to a 6 x 16, as I initially wanted to carry my atv also,  but now I use the extra space in the trailer for coolers and generator, and whatever else I need to carry to camp,   I'm going to end up with a 7 x 16 enclosed trailer at some point,  so I can use it to store the cart in when at home.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yeah, because I live in town, I can't store a trailer anywhere.  So I am looking at these fold-up trailers that will fit in my garage with the cart.  I have a 3 car garage.  Once I get another cart maybe for the kids, I will need another trailer and a place to store it, but I can always use the trailer I am buying for pine straw, yard work, etc. which I need anyway...buying, storing, and managing all this without a place to do it is a pain...I just need to move back to the country...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

https://www.kendonusa.com/collections/utility-trailers-folding-utv-atv-trailers

These are the best versions as far as I can tell, the original and most expensive.  But made in the USA of US steel...not cheap, certainly not as cheap as a typical utility trailer, but should last my lifetime...and the ability to store it indoors in the garage keeps the elements off of it...which is nice...


----------



## transfixer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> https://www.kendonusa.com/collections/utility-trailers-folding-utv-atv-trailers
> 
> These are the best versions as far as I can tell, the original and most expensive.  But made in the USA of US steel...not cheap, certainly not as cheap as a typical utility trailer, but should last my lifetime...and the ability to store it indoors in the garage keeps the elements off of it...which is nice...



   Those are definitely pricey !   ouch !


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

transfixer said:


> Those are definitely pricey !   ouch !



I know, which is why I have not ordered one yet...a standard cheap trailer is about 1/3rd of the cost...but I don't have anywhere to park it at my house (live on a cul-de-sac, sloped yard, no rear vehicle access).  HOA won't let me leave it in the driveway, and you can't put it in the garage on a trailer due to the ROPS.  SO my options are buy a big trailer, which I've been looking at, and find a place to store it, or the folding trailer...don't want to leave it at my lease, and don't want to have to drive to a storage facility to get it...sucks being a country boy in the city!


----------



## Gaswamp

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a 48 volt 2wd. It has 6 batteries with the new Flow-Rite water filling system.




Nic where did you get your new machine


----------



## Nicodemus

Gaswamp said:


> Nic where did you get your new machine




Potter Motor Company in East Albany.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Well I am finally going to pick up the cart today...October 22...took forever!  Will post pics later!


----------



## transfixer

I had built a wooden ladder stand a few weeks ago, left it sitting at the side of a logging road till I had time to take it further into the woods,  last weekend I strapped it to the bed on the back of my cart and drug it about 100yds off the logging rd into the woods,  almost to the tree where I planned on putting it,  got out of the cart and saw two deer before they decided to vacate the area,,   about 50yds away,  I could never have gotten that close to them with a four wheeler or side by side,   they don't know what to think of the cart because its silent !  if I had stayed on the cart they likely wouldn't have run off as quick,  they took off after I started walking around.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Got an EZ-go 72 volt 4x4, thing is awesome


----------



## KS Bow Hunter




----------



## KS Bow Hunter

DynamicDennis said:


> Got an EZ-go 72 volt 4x4, thing is awesome



Just picked mine up today!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

DynamicDennis said:


> Got an EZ-go 72 volt 4x4, thing is awesome



What have you found the range to be on it?


----------



## Milkman

@KS Bow Hunter please let us know how the 72 volt AC cart is working out.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Milkman said:


> @KS Bow Hunter please let us know how the 72 volt AC cart is working out.



Well we had a little mishap.  The thing is a beast, and we turned it over on the pavement and it may be totaled.  Long story.  I think I will get another one if it is, but I will say one thing...it is top heavy.


----------



## Milkman

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Well we had a little mishap.  The thing is a beast, and we turned it over on the pavement and it may be totaled.  Long story.  I think I will get another one if it is, but I will say one thing...it is top heavy.


Please share the long story when you have time.


----------



## Triple C

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Well we had a little mishap.  The thing is a beast, and we turned it over on the pavement and it may be totaled.  Long story.  I think I will get another one if it is, but I will say one thing...it is top heavy.


Yikes!  Would love to hear the story as well.


----------



## transfixer

I've heard of similar situations before , when one is lifted up a good bit it raises the center of gravity, and sharp turns on pavement usually result in tipping, especially if the stance isn't widened by spacers or wider tires,   Hope no one was seriously hurt ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

transfixer said:


> I've heard of similar situations before , when one is lifted up a good bit it raises the center of gravity, and sharp turns on pavement usually result in tipping, especially if the stance isn't widened by spacers or wider tires,   Hope no one was seriously hurt ?



Everyone was OK, and the cart isn't actually banged up that bad, but it bent the frame where the roll bar connects to it...so it may need to have the entire frame and chassis replaced or straightened...sucks.  I waited 8 months.


----------



## oppthepop

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t wait for this one to finally wear out so I can get another one just like it.
> View attachment 951682View attachment 951683


And look at that Highwall hanging in there -


----------



## oppthepop

We bought a Beast 48 two wheel drive years back. It is everything they advertise as far as strength, battery life, durability, etc. absolutely no issues. ALMOST got it stuck once but it pulled out. Probably will replace batteries next spring for the first time. I would highly recommend one.


----------



## Big Andy

I have a 72 volt cart and it is not what I thought it would be.  This thing will beat you to death.  It is not a smooth ride and feels like it is going to flip on any uneven ground.  I have had to take it back to dealer several times to have minor issues repaired.  They still can not figure out what some of the noises are.  The batteries do not hold a charge worth anything.  One of the issues the dealer was trying to fix.  Would not replace them, even though they only 6 months old.  The brakes just went this past weekend.  I literally stepped on the brake pedal and it went to the floor.  I guess there is a reason they stop making those machines now.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

@Big Andy do you have the EZ-GO?  Did you buy from a dealer or Tracker Off Road?  Curious what range you were getting out of yours?


----------



## Big Andy

I bought the ezgo from a dealer.  I can run for about hr or so. When hits half a charge,  I have to stop what I am doing and head for the truck. It has almost left me stranded a couple of times.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Big Andy said:


> I bought the ezgo from a dealer.  I can run for about hr or so. When hits half a charge,  I have to stop what I am doing and head for the truck. It has almost left me stranded a couple of times.



Wow that seems really short.  Mine was better than that before the wreckage!


----------



## Triple C

If you have money to burn then check this one out.
https://greenworkscommercial.com/shop-by-tool/utility-vehicles


----------



## OleCountryBoy

Triple C said:


> If you have money to burn then check this one out.
> https://greenworkscommercial.com/shop-by-tool/utility-vehicles



That's stupid money!  Looks exactly like my Tomberlin, they must have bought the design.


----------



## NiteHunter

Big Andy I would have another dealer look at that cart. I have a 72volt EzGo that I absolutely love. My son bought the same cart but newer and hasn't had any problems. Anything that is man made will give you problems though.


----------



## Milkman

NiteHunter said:


> Big Andy I would have another dealer look at that cart. I have a 72volt EzGo that I absolutely love. My son bought the same cart but newer and hasn't had any problems. Anything that is man made will give you problems though.



Where did you and your son buy your carts?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

EZ-GO has stopped making the cart for dealers, the only place you can now buy them is from Tracker (excluding existing inventory at dealers)


----------



## buckmanmike

BA, you should get more than an hour usage out of a 72v pack. Either you have a bad battery or batteries, or a bad charger. If your volt meter only shows full, half, empty, replace it with a digital meter. That will tell you true charge. You can buy a cheap hand held meter at Harbor Freight for about $5. Sometimes they have coupons for free.
  Also any reputable dealer can easily diagnose a bad battery problem. If Trojan batteries, factory will probably honor replacement if faulty.
  Good luck. I love my 48v Club Car. Im on my 6th deer season with my batteries. Will replace before next season.


----------



## Nicodemus

KS Bow Hunter said:


> EZ-GO has stopped making the cart for dealers, the only place you can now buy them is from Tracker (excluding existing inventory at dealers)




Battery Source in Albany sells them.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

@Big Andy are you running it on Rabbit or Turtle?  And are you cruising or speeding along?  Using any lights at the same time?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nicodemus said:


> Battery Source in Albany sells them.



Good to know I think some have inventory but EZ-GO has actually pulled it off of the EZ-GO and the Artic Cat sites and the only dealer that can get them going forward is Tracker from what my dealer told me.  He doesn't know why...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nicodemus said:


> Battery Source in Albany sells them.



Sorry I meant the 4x4 72V not the 2WD 72V...


----------



## Triple C

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Good to know I think some have inventory but EZ-GO has actually pulled it off of the EZ-GO and the Artic Cat sites and the only dealer that can get them going forward is Tracker from what my dealer told me.  He doesn't know why...


Buddy of mine bought one of the Trackers from Cabela's made by EZ GO.  4WD with winch and all the accessories for $11K last year.  He loves that thing.  Has a big farm with lots of elevation and runs several Polaris Rangers n Razr's but tells me his personal fav is his Tracker electric.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Triple C said:


> Buddy of mine bought one of the Trackers from Cabela's made by EZ GO.  4WD with winch and all the accessories for $11K last year.  He loves that thing.  Has a big farm with lots of elevation and runs several Polaris Rangers n Razr's but tells me his personal fav is his Tracker electric.



Yeah I liked mine for 30 days...


----------



## buckmanmike

Well before you scrap your 4wd 72v carts, pm me. Id be interested in buying for cheap.


----------



## NiteHunter

Milkman said:


> Where did you and your son buy your carts?


I purchased mine from Fatboys Carts in Covington. My son had to ride to Alabama to get his, they were out of stock in the color he wanted at Fatboys.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

buckmanmike said:


> Well before you scrap your 4wd 72v carts, pm me. Id be interested in buying for cheap.



Keep you posted.  Insurance claim is in process.


----------



## Big Andy

I did take it to a different dealer.  They told me that they would perform a battery service on it for 225$.. but if the batteries or batteries were bad I would have to replace them.  It was a gamble to check the battery service.  The machine was only 6 months old nobody would warranty the batteries.  I always run it on turtle I only use it at my hunting property.  The machine always squeaks, and sound like there was metal to metal rubbing.  The dealer said that happens sometimes.  They just sprayed it with a lubricant and told me tp keep some of it on hand.  One of the technicians said it did have bad bearings in it and he replaced them.  That did take care of one of the issues. I just feel like what these machines cost they should not have these issues.  This past weekend i stepped on the brake and it went to the floor sounded like some thing snapped.  After reading about the machine..It sounds like I am the lucky owner of one the lemons that sometimes happens.


----------



## transfixer

I've always heard the Beast/4wd/ Bad boy buggies were troublesome,  and to some extent I understand why,  when you complicate things with more electronics, variable programming, etc,  you have more to go wrong,  especially if you're going to expose it to an outdoor environment,  dirt/mud/moisture/water ,  rought terrain,  its a recipe for disaster, and when you add a bunch of accessories you are simply adding more weight to the cart,  putting more stress on the frame and electronics , you might have some that will hold up for a while,  but vibrations and moisture take their toll on electronics and electrical connections,   Detroit has been finding that out for years with all the electronics they have on modern vehicles,  approximately 3/4 of all issues today with vehicles involve electronics or electrical connections. 

    I chose to buy a normal 48v cart and modify it myself, less electronics, less connections,  easier to maintain and easier to bulletproof ,   I don't want to take an electric vehicle in places I need a 4wd,  doesn't make sense to me,  I pulled a dead golf cart up a muddy hill (red mud) recently with my 2wd lifted Club Car,  the weight of the Batteries give the rear tires ( GBC Dirt Devils )more than enough traction to do anything I want to do.


----------



## Milkman

transfixer said:


> Im I pulled a dead golf cart up a muddy hill (red mud) recently with my 2wd lifted Club Car,  the weight of the Batteries give the rear tires ( GBC Dirt Devils )more than enough traction to do anything I want to do.



did you change the rear end when you customized your cart?  The reason I ask is the factory rear end is one wheel drive on the ergo txt carts. Not sure about club cars.


----------



## transfixer

Milkman said:


> did you change the rear end when you customized your cart?  The reason I ask is the factory rear end is one wheel drive on the ergo txt carts. Not sure about club cars.



  No , I left the stock rear end, and the stock motor, I'm pretty sure its an open diff,  doubtful they would make those limited slip,    but it hasn't been an issue and I've been running it the last 3yrs,  rolling hills in Northeast Ga,  plenty of grey mud, and red mud,   if the motor ever gives me trouble I'll upgrade to a little higher hp motor,  but it hasn't been needed so far,  just a higher amp controller, larger heavy duty solenoid, 2ga welding cable on all power supply cables,  I'm about to upgrade my FNR switch as I have probably worked the factory one a little too hard,,,  but its lasted 3yrs handling more power than it should.


----------



## Tadder

Ours been in the shop all season, gonna go pick it up this week. Hope too put it back too use sat. 48V 2007 FairPlay . Had a short in the wiring and a bad switch.  Running lots better now.


----------



## Tadder

I upgrader the motor and controller , solnoid switch 2 yrs ago, been running fine up till this season, May look into replacing batteries 2021.


----------



## buckmanmike

I used my 03 Club car series cart for years stock. I upgraded controller a few years ago with 6" lift and 23" tires and 4 ga wiring. It would go places I would never thought it could. This year I installed an AMD motor, hd fnr switch and hd solenoid. Runs great, but batteries are weak. They are on thier 6th deer season. Im going to nurse them till next year if I can. Runs good, but range is down.


----------



## mossyhorn

The only problem with my 48v buggy is I have lost 3 big bucks due to the buggy! We loaded them onto the box and took off back to camp. When we arrived each time the buck was gone! No sight of them since! One was a Booner we think so any way! Here is pic of the buggy:


----------



## Away

mossyhorn said:


> The only problem with my 48v buggy is I have lost 3 big bucks due to the buggy! We loaded them onto the box and took off back to camp. When we arrived each time the buck was gone! No sight of them since! One was a Booner we think so any way! Here is pic of the buggy:



Wait... What?


----------



## 4HAND

mossyhorn said:


> The only problem with my 48v buggy is I have lost 3 big bucks due to the buggy! We loaded them onto the box and took off back to camp. When we arrived each time the buck was gone! No sight of them since! One was a Booner we think so any way! Here is pic of the buggy:View attachment 1056759View attachment 1056760View attachment 1056761


My lifted 48v Club Car won't pop a wheelie!


----------



## transfixer

4HAND said:


> My lifted 48v Club Car won't pop a wheelie!



   If you put a 700 amp controller on it I bet it would !


----------



## buckmanmike

I wonder how long your front suspension will last after popping wheelies? And the rear axle.


----------



## mossyhorn

I’m using 600 amp controller and HD front springs on front and the rear hubs are Ausco hubs which are 3 times stronger than factory hubs. Also, 4 leaf springs on rear for stronger suspension. Then I also have Beast programming in our system. After 20 years of doing this I learned a few things that will improve the performance and make it do things that you want it to do in rough off road conditions. Like the old saying: You get what you pay for!  Lol


----------



## Away

I'm not sure I'd blame the buggy for the lost bucks lol


----------



## buckmanmike

Are you using an Alltrax programmable controller?


----------



## mossyhorn

no it’s navitas controller with otf(on the fly) programmer. You can set speed regen brakes and acceleration with turn of dial. By the way just having a little early Xmas cheer about the lost deer. No animals were hurt in the pics above. Lol! Merry Christmas everyone and happy hunting!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Well my Express 4x4 is officially totaled.  They are picking it up next week...had it out at the lease once, before we tipped it over...now back to the drawing board...not sure what I am getting next...really bummed!


----------



## buckmanmike

KS,  pm sent.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

buckmanmike said:


> KS,  pm sent.



Got it...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I just posted (2) gun boots and cases in the classifieds that will fit an EZ GO or other golf carts...left, right hard cases and internal cases, and mounts...like new...check it out...


----------



## Son

48v ezgo club car ds. Gets me to and from stands and blinds with no noise, and no scent left on the ground. Only thing I don't like about the 48v is, the on board computer. If batteries get too low the charger wont kick on. Tech says, batteries need a certain level of energy to kick a relay in the charger. I've put a 12 charger across the 48v to trickle charge. To get batteries to a level they will kick the charger in. I liked the 36v ezgo better, but wore it out. The 48v isn't as wide as the old 36 was, I miss the extra room.


----------



## Son

Amazing where a golf cart can go. Just don't get the motor under water. Great for dragging deer and hogs out. With a lift kit and good tires you will be amazed. Can't compete with where a four wheeler can go, but it's a comfortable ride, can be wrapped with camo to be used as a blind etc. This is the old 36v I had before buying a 48v.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Love what you did with that cart!


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> Amazing where a golf cart can go. Just don't get the motor under water. Great for dragging deer and hogs out. With a lift kit and good tires you will be amazed. Can't compete with where a four wheeler can go, but it's a comfortable ride, can be wrapped with camo to be used as a blind etc. This is the old 36v I had before buying a 48v.




I remember pictures of that old buggy. Good to see you back, Son. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Son said:


> 48v ezgo club car ds. Gets me to and from stands and blinds with no noise, and no scent left on the ground. Only thing I don't like about the 48v is, the on board computer. If batteries get too low the charger wont kick on. Tech says, batteries need a certain level of energy to kick a relay in the charger. I've put a 12 charger across the 48v to trickle charge. To get batteries to a level they will kick the charger in. I liked the 36v ezgo better, but wore it out. The 48v isn't as wide as the old 36 was, I miss the extra room.




Welcome back brother


----------

